# How to get temp monitor working?



## Alt+F4 (Jul 12, 2005)

What I have:
ATI AIW 9600XT
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe Mobo

Issue:
I see from the download page ATI Tool supports a temperature monitor, but it won't work on my computer. Am I missing something? Instead of the little chart it just shows the general "ATI Tool" logo. Help! Thanks.


----------



## stordoff (Jul 12, 2005)

as far as I know, the 9600XT does not have a temperature monitoring chip


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 12, 2005)

It most certainly should,thats what stands it apart as an XT.Go to Settings/Temperature Monitoring and activate it. you can also double check your log file under Misc. to see that you do in fact have an LM63 chip


----------



## Alt+F4 (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's what I get from the log:
2005-07-12 03:18:41	Detected GPU Chip: RV360 (4152), 4 Pipelines, 128 MB

That, and I don't have a temp monitoring option thru ATI Tool, here's what my menu looks like:


----------



## stordoff (Jul 12, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep stordoff has the right thread. who is the Manufacterer of your 9600XT I do know that some oddball versions dont have the chip and ASUS uses a different one(they never follow reference design) so if its an ASUS it may not show up(I know the Beta 25 Wizzard has added basic monitoring for it)


----------



## Alt+F4 (Jul 12, 2005)

It's an ATI direct card, no 3rd party vendor. Got it from NewEgg. Unfortunately those pics didn't show the scenario for an All-In-Wonder card. Any ideas?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 12, 2005)

hmm well I know that most AIW dont support Overdrive so it could just be that your doesnt in fact have the monitoring chip,sad really


----------

